# Minn kota Talon problems??????



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking at picking up a talon this coming week and have heard nothing bad as of today. Heard through a friend that some are having problems with the unit retracting when it has trash on it, i.e. mud and such.. Has anyone had this happen yet or anything else? 

Thanks


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm interested as well. Seems like a bunch of trash would end up in the unit. I would like to know how well the clean out port works?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Not sure how much trash can get hung on the stake?????

I have one and can't imagine it having issues with mud stopping it.

And, yes: you are supposed to flush it, but all u do is run water through a vent on the top. Nothing has yo be connected or anything.


Imo, the Talon is a well built gadget. I like mine and am tickled to have it.


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

Talking to a friend who spends lots of time over at Calcasieu is the one who had heard they were having issues. Maybe that people aren't flushing the unit? I didn't know that if could be flushed or should be, also could be a much different bottom in that area then closer to home?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I just can't imagine enough mud sticking to the stake to be an issue.

I have only used mine for 1 weekend so far, but just lookibg at the deployment hole, i can't imagine it.



Think about the little bit of mud that sticks on a StakeOut Stick... That's basically what you've got.

And, the unit goes down with enough force to lift my bote up a little when its on the trailer. There's no way it doesn't have enough power to break thro some mud crust.





It's a Ford/Chevy debate, but i feel like the Talon is well made (after bragging mine will prob **** out).


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

On at least one other boat forum I read (MBC) the Talon is not well thought of.


----------



## southdakota_man (Jan 31, 2011)

I installed my Talon about 3 weeks ago and have had the boat out twice. I am completely satisfied with it thus far. It has deployed and retracted quickly and effortlessly in soft mud and shell with out issue. I did have one slight problem where anchoring into shell about 5 ft down with a strong southeast wind retracting. I believe this had to be caused due to the horrendous chop/waves pushing the boat which may not have allowed the pole to pull straight up due to potential bend. This was quite abnormal, as I typically would face bow into the waves.

My buddy who has a Power Pole on his boat and has had it in for repair 4 times in the last year, is geteting ready to make the switch.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

bought one last week, it worked great until it sheared off the stakeabout 18" from the bottom. It worked just fine for a few trips, now it won't deploy. Unfortunately i had a tourney yesterday and it wouldn't deploy. I am not happy because it was vital to my strategey for the fish i was targeting. Oh well I guess i should have fixed it last week. I was worried i wouldn't get it fixed in time so i took a chance. I like everything about the design, but i am pretty dissapointed with it so far.


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

southdakota_man said:


> I installed my Talon about 3 weeks ago and have had the boat out twice. I am completely satisfied with it thus far. It has deployed and retracted quickly and effortlessly in soft mud and shell with out issue. I did have one slight problem where anchoring into shell about 5 ft down with a strong southeast wind retracting. I believe this had to be caused due to the horrendous chop/waves pushing the boat which may not have allowed the pole to pull straight up due to potential bend. This was quite abnormal, as I typically would face bow into the waves.
> 
> My buddy who has a Power Pole on his boat and has had it in for repair 4 times in the last year, is geteting ready to make the switch.


Guess I'd like to know what kind of repairs he had to have done? Leaking lines or what? I have noticed that if an issue came up that PP was very willing to make it right for the customer. Can I assume that the PP is made in the USA? Or is that to much to ask!


----------



## southdakota_man (Jan 31, 2011)

He has had a host of problems to include the hydraulics. Last week he had the dealer visit his slip 2 days in a row after having it out of the shop the week prior. Not sure what his latest problems have been.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I posted on another thread about the issue I have with the talon. It deploys much more quickly than the powerpole and stops the boat very fast, but IMO it so loud that if you are using it as a device to stop the boat while drifting and sight casting for reds it will spook anything withing 50' and will be useless. The other major draw back I have noticed is that is has a range of about 20' and when wading and wanting the boat to follow you while you wade it is useless. I'm going to be selling mine and going back to a powerpole. PM me if you want a good deal on a used talon.


----------



## shark (May 12, 2011)

That is odd. My talon works great and I tested the remote control range and mine works fine up to 150'. Perhaps you need to check the antenna on yours. It holds up strong with 25 mph winds my 22' boat. I really like it but will check on getting the new set of bolts to make sure it does not fall off. As far as the noise mine does not spooke any reds closer than 10' and I think that is normal.


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Replaced a 6' Power Pole with an 8' Talon month or so ago. I really like the Talon. The PP was almost 6 years old. I like the deployment with a double click and the retrieve with a single click of the remote. I also like the Talon in water 6' 1" deep or more. I say that to make a point that I wanted to upgrade to a longer pole capability. I switched because I like the double click/single click operation versus holding the button while the PP went up or down. I got great service from my PP. I have gotten great service from my Talon so far. The test will come IMO when I have to contact Minn Kota with a problem. The folks at PP have tremendous sense of Customer Service. Hope Minn Kota can compete in that area when/if I need them.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a friend who installed 2 Talons on his new boat. He has had issues with both. One or the other seemed to be in for service every time he went out. He is very frustrated as this is a complete brand new rig and the only problems he has had is with the 2 Talons. Retracting has been the issue.. and not just once per unit.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I know three people that have them, nothing but problems. My .02


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread does not help me make up my mind. both brands seem to have issues.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

goodwood said:


> this thread does not help me make up my mind. both brands seem to have issues.


I have had my Talon for 4 months now and I am satisfied with it. I anchors very well in mud, decent in sand, and not at all in shell (to be expected). If you deploy in shell, it is VERY loud... I'm sure a PP is too though. Everything that has moving parts will give you issues at one time or another, especially when you add mudd, sand, and saltwater to the equation. They are both great products, but I based my decision on price, ease of install, and the fact that Minn kota is a HUGE company and will back all of its products.

Good luck


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

goodwood said:


> this thread does not help me make up my mind. both brands seem to have issues.


 Deploy your Danford, it will stop your boat....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've actually gone with the talon but will not take owner ship of my new Haynie Cat till tomorrow......Can report after that.
Man its been a long 3 months.


----------



## shallowrunner187 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the 8ft model, works great until you try to retract it out of any sticky mud.
It has plenty of power but after taking the head cover off I discovered one approx half inch nut. It is what keep tention on the cable roller.
Mine did get trash or mud on it and it would not retract. Tighten the nut and its all better. It has now come loose several times and I guess that is the safety mech so not to burn the motor? anyway, looking at spot welding the nut because I know the motor will retract it no matter how much or how deep the mud is.


----------



## rdunagan (Apr 10, 2011)

i have the power pole and love it. i like it because it deploys outta the way and it retracts easy. its pretty quiet also. i also went with PP because of what i heard with customer service. another reason was, because they have already been proven and first one to come out with such a thing. not sayin the talon wont work great but im just not a fan of having it stick straight up all the time. all in all it really comes down to warranty and who is willing to stand behind their product more. i read on here a few months ago that the hydrolics failed on a guys PP while he was driving down the road. he had no idea and the pole was ruined. somehow it was his fault if i remember correctly but PP sent him a new pole and all free of charge. that right there sold me! hope this helps!!!!


----------



## bryanevans (Jun 24, 2011)

We installed over 30 of the Talons @ our shop now and have great results. We are a PP Dealer and I like the Talon's Better than the PP. Less working parts and problems to go wrong. PP Hydraulic Fittings are always leaking, and knuckles Breaking. The only issue I have had with the Talon is one customer broke the steak off in real windy and high sea conditions at San Luis Pass Bridge.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Just FYI: Saturday I was washing the boat in the driveway, so I put my talon down to flush it and wash the mud off the pole... well I forgot to retract the pole and backed the boat up about 30' down the driveway:headknock!! Got out expecting the worst, but to my surprise the pole had flexed under the boat and had not broken. I retracted the pole with nothing hurt except a 30' chalk/fiberglass mark on the driveway. 

I was very surprised.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*rdunagun,*

it was me reporting about the PP falling down while pulling the boat on the trailer. However, I was installing it myself, and had not even hooked up the hydraulics, yet. In the middle of installing the PP I had to deliver the boat to Bernie's in Victoria, Texas for an engine swap. The PP seemed secure, so I made the decision to not secure it further. Big mistake! Without the PP hydraulics connected, it finally fell after three hours of driving! However, PP's policy is a no questions asked guarantee, so when I reported what I did, they said a new pole will be in the mail today, and I received it express mail the next day! I completed my installation of the PP and have never had another issue. BTW, anybody know what this new "BLADE" PP is advertising they will introduce in 2012 is all about? I saw the ad in the latest TSWFM I received yesterday.


rdunagan said:


> i have the power pole and love it. i like it because it deploys outta the way and it retracts easy. its pretty quiet also. i also went with PP because of what i heard with customer service. another reason was, because they have already been proven and first one to come out with such a thing. not sayin the talon wont work great but im just not a fan of having it stick straight up all the time. all in all it really comes down to warranty and who is willing to stand behind their product more. i read on here a few months ago that the hydrolics failed on a guys PP while he was driving down the road. he had no idea and the pole was ruined. somehow it was his fault if i remember correctly but PP sent him a new pole and all free of charge. that right there sold me! hope this helps!!!!


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have had my talon for 5 months now without any problems.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

A couple videos worth watching. Not saying it can't be done, but I'd be interested to see how the Talon would fair.











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Shallow anchors*

After watching the PP video on UT I don't feel as concerned about dragging mine through the rocks down south. The airboat demo was intense. Just a matter of which one works best for you.

Either one is sooo much easier and quieter than a standard anchor.

It would not leave without an standard anchor on board though.


----------



## tomgib1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Do not buy the Talon for soft mud, Problems*

Here is a major problem with the Talon. The unit has two stages. The first stage is the 4' long fiberglass pole. The second stage is a metal housing with mechanical linkage at the bottom. This unit pushes hard enough to bury the 4' pole fully and stick the second stage in the mud. Eventually you will pull a little O-ring off the bottom and the second stage will not come out at all. You have to get up in there to reinstall an O-ring. It is not too hard but it is not too easy either. I have a power pole and a Talon. The Talon is coming off. You do not want to use this in soft mud which is all of Louisiana and some of Texas.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Ran the Talon Hard for a year, with no issues, thick mud,sand/shell, never flushed it, and it was decent. Issues I worried about, #1 prompt customer service if I had probs, and trust me you will have probs sooner or later, and I need it quick, #2 is the flex up against your hull where its mounted , because there isnt much, and it cant be good after time, #3 Electronics in a saltwater enviroment will fail after time. To me it all boils down to the customer service so on my next boat I'm going with the power pole. I told everyone that Id give my honest opinion after I used it for a while so there it is.


----------



## Wendell (Nov 19, 2014)

Had my Talon 9 months stuck down and had real problem getting it up to get back in. Thisciscabproblem that needs to be addresses


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

finally had talon problems this weekend after 12months of use. The stake won't deploy, just gives 1 LED light and then will click once every 30 seconds or so. The point of the stake is visible but not more than 5 inches.


----------



## Hookem1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just replaced my Talon with a Power Pole. The talon kept malfunctioning. The cable jumped off the pulley twice while it was deployed. That makes for an interesting trip home and trying to get it on the trailer.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Are these issues on the new talons or the old style? I replaced my power pole with a new 10' Talon and so far I really like it. I have seen little to no issues on the new designed Talon.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

i ve been running the talon all around southeast LA for 3 years. no problems. Stick it in mud, shell, etc. when the the wind id blowing 20-30 or anchored in heavy current, u may have to use motor to back up a bit before it will retract but other than that no problems. have run circles around it when i failed to retract it before taking off a couple of times. Makes u look like an amateur among other fisherman.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

I owned a talon for 2 plus years and never had an issue. However, just dropped my fishing buddies talon off at Seaworthy Marine in Rockport for service. Somehow the cable jumped off the pully when deployed, and actual frayed and broke. Because it wrapped around the drive shaft like a bad bait caster "nest" using braid (LOL), it basically locked the pole down-he couldn't get it to raise using the emergency crank at all. Had to unbolt it from the boat and cut the power cable just to get the boat unanchored. Now good news is the way these things mount, they are actually very easy to remove. Going to reinstall with the male/female plug.

I had hoped it would be an easy fix, but after messing with it for an hr or so, and realizing the cable ends were somehow pressed/glued into the pully, just dropped it off at the closest service center. Hopefully it will be a warranty fix. 

Pics what it looked like when I pulled the plastic cover off.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

It took about 1.25 hours (@ $115/hr) for Tommy at Seaworthy Marine in Rockport to fix mine. A piston was replaced and the cable put back on the pulleys. Parts cost $3.50

My white 6ft talon was purchased on Ebay as a factory refurb ("FR" leads the serial number) for $810, but it only came with a 1 year warranty.

As previous poster said, it's really easy to remove...IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT SOCKETS....

Talon owners, make sure you have the right tools to 1) turn the manual retract 
or.... 2) unbolt from the offest, before leaving the dock.

Thankfully, ours got stuck in the "up position." No idea what caused it to malfunction, was a nice calm day in normal mud /mixed shell.....Once back at the barn, I removed it from the boat in about 4 minutes. The 6ft is pretty light weight, I could easily carry it to /from the car.

Tommy fixes Minn Kota stuff on Saturdays and Sunday...sometimes Friday. He was able to get mine in/out in a couple of hours but he first said it could be up to a week.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Power pole for the win..


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Z said:


> It took about 1.25 hours (@ $115/hr) for Tommy at Seaworthy Marine in Rockport to fix mine. A piston was replaced and the cable put back on the pulleys. Parts cost $3.50
> 
> My white 6ft talon was purchased on Ebay as a factory refurb ("FR" leads the serial number) for $810, but it only came with a 1 year warranty.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear about Tommy-I'm here until Sunday, but just left it today, and hoping he can knock it out this weekend before I leave, but if not, just another reason (excuse) to come back down!


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Never owned a Talon but have spent plenty of time dealing with Minn Kota customer service. That alone is more of a reason to limit as much of there products on my boat. My experience in dealing with Minn Kota customer service on warranty & non-warranty issues with my ipilot trolling mtr & other trolling mtrs in the past left a bad taste in my mouth. I had to involve the outfit I hired for the install to get the ball rolling since I was sick & tired of trying to get things done myself. Both the Talon & PP are pieces of equipment, operated by humans, that we expose to saltwater & there will be failures at some point in time. My 1st experience with Power Pole was after three years of owning there product, a couple minutes over the phone with one representative, quickly identified the issue, & replacement mailed to the house. Awesome customer service! A couple months later I snapped a hydraulic line (embrittlement due to keeping outside). I called to simply ask for them to sell me the lines since well past warranty, & they informed me they'd mail out a complimentary rebuild kit! Sold on the power pole due to great customer service & overall great experience going on over 4 years. Just wanted to chime in with my experience on Minn Kota products & PP shallow water anchor. Next order of business is two PP blades for the back of my 23' SWC!


----------

